# Fargo Forum needs a good goose hunting article - Husted?



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Chris, I was reading the pathetic outdoors section of the Fargo Forum this last weekend, hoping they might have an article about the early Canada goose season, but they didn't. Then I got to thinking about some of the articles you have written and posted on your site, all of which are very good. You really ought to give them a call and offer to sell them an article. They clearly lack to ability to cover waterfowl hunting, and this may be a good opportunity for someone like you. Not to mention, a good way to slip in something about nodakoutdoors.com

Just a thought!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Chris.

I had a few issues with the forum this summer, and for some reason I doubt they'd put anything I write in there. Maybe I'm wrong.

Have you been out scouting Chris? I took a stroll through your area the other night and it's looking a bit bleak.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

How many of you guys remember John Lohman?

He used to keep us pretty well informed before he retired. Before the internet, he was my connection to North Dakota. I used to go to the local library to get a copy of the Fargo Forum so that I could find out what was going on.

I think the outdoors page has dropped off substantially since he retired.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Perry;

I do remember Mr. Lohman. The Forum seems be trying to copy the format of some of the Minneapolis paper's outdoor sections. It would be nice to have something like Lohman's section again which was more informative on the local hunting and fishing issues.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Boy I sure do not remember John's writing to be anything special regarding hunting. He did cover ND, but nothing like the Herald.

John certainly covered fishing much better than he ever covered hunting.

John also did fine writing about the political issues in hunting and fishing, but John always seemed to be more of a road hunter and did not like to get out of the car too much. I remember many articles over the years where he may have driven 400 miles or more through the Jamestown. Oaks, or Ligerwood areas and never found anything worth getting out of the car for.

The new Forum outdoors section is more like Sports Afield. Forget the fishing and hunting groups and go after the Outside Magazine type people.

Dokken (herald) is very good. The guy writing in the Minot paper is pretty good at writing hunting articles that a ND hunter can relate to.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

This ran August 18th.

Canada goose populations high as opener nears
Forum staff reports 
The Forum - 08/18/2002
North Dakota's early September Canada goose season has been set, and regulations will be similar to last year's early season, according to Mike Johnson, waterfowl biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The season is Sept. 1-20. Hunters will have a daily limit of five Canada geese and a possession limit of 10.

Last year more than 7,500 hunters bagged an estimated 38,000 Canada geese statewide during the early season. Geese were taken in 45 counties, with the highest number of birds killed in Stutsman County with an estimated 14 percent of the harvest.

This is the third year of a three-year experimental season permitted under U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service frameworks allowing an extended September Canada goose season.

The giant Canada goose population continues to expand statewide, with numbers at or above population goals. The spring 2002 index showed more than 120,000 resident Canada geese, well above the management objective of 80,000.

The growing population has resulted in increased reports from landowners concerning depredation on crops and other nuisance problems. The early season can specifically address these resident goose populations, Johnson said.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the site Doug. Thanks for the addition.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

from the oh by the way file...this weeks column will discuss the effects of the drought on hunting and a couple idea's for hunting the new early waterfowl opener.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris,

Would be great to have all the columns posted here, maybe the next day on Monday.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Some info. about how to approach the early opener and drought info. is a good idea. In my opinion it just seems like the Outdoors Section hasn't had a lot of good articles for those of us who hunt and fish. I can appreciate trying to reach out and spark the interest of a wide variety of readers, but I think it seems to be lacking real good content on hunting and fishing issues. I have noticed that I don't pay as much attention to the outdoors section as I used to. I also was disappointed by the Forum's position toward resident hunters from Fargo. I remember something to the effect about us being SUV driving, having no respect towards landowners, and something about shooting holes in the sky. I think that shows ignorance towards what really happens when someone goes hunting. I would welcome a story on guys from Fargo scouting, meeting/thanking landowners while showing respect for their property, and just sharing a positive experience and showing the right ways to get it done.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with Eric and Chris on the forums outdoor coverage(who cares about a swamp in Alabama,feature in last sundays outdoor section)although I do read Dougs section in there every week.The Grand Forks herald is far superior to the forum as far as the outdoor section goes.I still remember when they did not anounce when the second season deer apps were out.Doug you were one of the finest wardens this area has ever had,I wish more were like you.When I witnessed a violation you were allways on top of it.The last couple of years when I witnessed violations in the area you used to patrol the warden would allways tell me that he did'nt have enough time to look into it.After a while I gave up reporting poachers and violators because what is the point.I heard there is a new warden now in the area.I hope he is as competent as you were at law enforcement.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Mallard, do you remember what warden you talked to? I was the warden in Cass County for a little less than a year right after Doug. There was about 6 months between us and about 6 months after I transferred that no one was there. It is impossible for you to have talked to the same person for the last several years, because there was no one there for that amount of time. Also, if the warden in the area is off, your call is directed to another warden in a different district. Do you remember who you talked to? Now I don't know who you are, but I can assure you of one thing, if you talked to me, I never told you I did not have time to look into anything. Those words have never crossed my lips. Now there are always cases that don't get solved, but not for lack of trying. I have never turned a case or a ticket away. I take a personal affront to this as there was no one else in the area for you to point a finger at. I always had a very good number of citations per year, and take personal pride that in 3 years in two different locations very few went to court and those that did were always convicted. I also believe that Doug will say nothing less about my record. Marty Egeland


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Muzzy,This was lat fall,in trail county in October.Italked to a warden out of Valley City both times that said they did not have the time to look into the violations.I have taken a zero tolerance policy when it comes to law breakers and was dissapointed in when nobody wanted to bust these clowns.Did'nt want to point fingers at anyone.It sounds like there was no warden in this area last fall which would explain allot.


----------

